# Smoker craft Pro bass boat



## bowtechmadman (Mar 14, 2014)

Gents,
Talk me into or out of a smoker craft Pro Bass 17 w/ a 60hp Honda 4 stroke. Boat/motor/trailer all brand new the boat/trailer is a NOS 2010 and the motor is a 2012.
In the market for an aluminum bass boat and I can get this out the door for 14.


----------



## ILikesEmGreen (Mar 14, 2014)

Shut up and start fishin'! Haha

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtechmadman (Mar 14, 2014)

Here in Michigan I'm walking on water still.


----------



## ILikesEmGreen (Mar 14, 2014)

Sweet Jesus. No thanks! Here in NC, things will be spawning before to awful long. Been some beautiful crappie fishing weather lately... Aside from the ice storm. 

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtechmadman (Mar 14, 2014)

Sure rub it in!


----------



## ILikesEmGreen (Mar 14, 2014)

Oops, really didn't mean to make a religious joke. I just can't imagine stuff freezing like that here. 

Sent from my C811 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 14, 2014)

bowtechmadman said:


> Here in Michigan I'm walking on water still.



Hell at this rate we'll be ice fishing until May 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtechmadman (Mar 14, 2014)

Thursday Morning I had a temp of 0.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Mar 14, 2014)

-5 here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alleyyooper (Mar 15, 2014)

8 inches of wet sticky snow Wednesday morning @ 37F and falling temps. Roads were packed sheets of snow ice Thursday morning yet. 5 below Thursday morning, sun shine but a high of just 21F. schools closed for two days. Then sunny windy and 53F yesterday. Lots of mud showing and water running down the creek on top of the winters ice. 
Warnings to stay off Saginaw Bay and River this week end as the ice isn't safe.
Guys went thru this week on snow mobiles on the bay near Linwood I believe.

Oh!! Sounds like a nice boat. Go for it.

 Al


----------



## Buckshot00 (Mar 15, 2014)

Buy it right now and go fishing.


----------



## stillhunter (Mar 15, 2014)

If you fish smaller lakes and rivers an Aluminum bassboat would be ideal. On larger waters and with wind and chop a heavier fiberglass bassboat will ride and fish smoother/dryer. I have an 1860 G3 and chop will beat the lightweight boat unless I slow down to just above plane speeds. If your going to fish big water frequently I would get a V-hull Smokercraft, they make fine bassboats as well and handle bigwater/chop/waves much better than a flater aluminum hull.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Mar 16, 2014)

Small lakes and rivers for me...mostly bass/panfish. Several years ago I had a 21' Stratos with a 220 Merc. and it was just too much boat for the waters I enjoy fishing with my girls.


----------



## stillhunter (Mar 16, 2014)

In that case you'll love the smaller boat and that Honda will probably get more than twice the fuel mileage of the big Merc . They are also VERY quiet, you can talk in a normal voice while cruising and barely hear it at idle. My Alum. boat is pretty large, but I can tow it w my 98 S-10 w 4.3, and stop it too. Being a lightweight Aluminum hull I can beach it anywhere I please and drag the bow onshore w/o worrying about damage like a fiberglass hull.


----------



## mesupra (Mar 16, 2014)

That seems like a reasonable price, I don't follow the market too close but for a new boat with a 60 hp four stroke and trailer it seems good. Have you considered a smaller fiberglass or composite, I only mention this because there is something nice about being able to pressure wash the boat INSIDE and out. We have a Supra right now and although I love the boat I hate having to vaccum and wash the interior by hand, real pain in the arse.


----------



## stillhunter (Mar 16, 2014)

If you cover the boat when it's stored and stay out of the mud, a carpeted boat stays pretty clean, carpet also deadens sound which is important when your fishing for spooky Bass and panfish. Mine is ALL alum, and camoed and I'm looking at adding some neoprene mats to make it quieter and more comfortable on hot, sunny days.


----------

